# Installation question re: Enviro Ascot



## toasties (Feb 15, 2012)

Hi ya'll, I am a newbie to this forum and want to get some feedback about a direct vent out the back of an Enviro Ascot which I am going to have installed in a cottage I am building.  I have read in different places about direct vents not drawing well unless there is somewhat of a rise in the vent.  I want to vent out the back.  I would also like to know if there is much heat loss venting directly out the back.


----------



## DAKSY (Feb 15, 2012)

Read the installation manual. That will give you the guidelines
for installing that particular stove. If it says you must install with
vertical rise, then you must do it. If it okays a horizontal no-rise
vent configuration, you're good to go. Heat loss thru the vent should
be equal. My advice would  bet to check the prevailing wind direction.
Many horizontal vented units have issues if the wind blows directly 
into the cap...


----------



## toasties (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks, Bob for the suggestions.  Especially about the location with prevailing winds....I am okay there.
 I do not have the stove yet and have read, elsewhere, people who had problems when installed as directed and wished they had installed with some vertical rise.  Has anyone here had those problems?


----------



## fueldude (Feb 15, 2012)

You will want some rise on the pipe.

I know on corner installs, you have to use a 14" snorkel per manual, if no interior rise. However, I've found on the few I've put in that the stove isn't big enough to overcome extremely high winds/gusts, and both the homeowners and I looking back wished the rise was inside, not out.

However, I have vented a couple with b-vent, and they work like a champ.


----------



## toasties (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks, Burning Chunk, that is what I was wondering..... can anyone tell me if it would be better to have a flu going up the wall to lose less heat?  ie: Do you lose much heat venting directly out the wall or with just a small vertical rise?  Thanks much!


----------



## DAKSY (Feb 15, 2012)

The stove efficiency is going to be the same with either venting configuration.
I sincerely doubt that your manual will tell you any different. What you will get
with some interior vertical venting, is a small amount of addtional radiant heat 
off the hot surface of that vent.


----------



## toasties (Feb 15, 2012)

What an excellent resource this is!  Thanks again, Bob 
That's exactly what I was wondering.  It sounds like it might be best with 
this stove to take it up a bit before venting it out the wall to get the best
draw and to take advantage of what radiant heat comes off the flu. 
Does anyone on here have the Enviro Ascot, and what are your experiences
with the stove and/or the manufacturer?


----------

